# الان:اسيوط قرية العزية وجحدم اطلاق نــــــــار



## بايبل333 (8 مايو 2011)

*سلام المسيح*​*من ساعة ونصف حوالى الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء قام بعض المسلمون بحدوث شجار بين ميسيحون بسبب خلاف بسيط تحول الآمر الى اطلاق نار فى قرية اسمها العزية وجحدم فى محافظة اسيوط تبلغ قرية العزية نسب كثيرة من الميسيحون *
*جدا ونسبة ضيئلة جدا من المسلمون والعكس صحيح فى فى قرية جحدم ادى الى خروج البلدين بالاسلحة وتم تهدئة الموقف *
*دون احتياج الشرطة والجيش لان الله موجود*​ 

*لو حدث شىء ثانى سوف أكتبة لكم المصدر موثوق منة الاتصالات مستمرة  :spor22:*​


----------



## BITAR (8 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يهدى
اكيد مفيش فى البلد سلفيين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يستر يارب*​


----------



## السـامرية (8 مايو 2011)

*هو جرى اية؟نطفش ونسيبهالهم يعنى ولا اية؟
يااااااااارب ارحم اولادك وانصرهم واهدى كل ضال
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 مايو 2011)

*نفي مالك يعقوب، عمدة قرية العزية التابعة لمركز منفلوط بأسيوط، والنائب السابق لمجلس الشوري، حدوث حالة احتقان طائفي بين قريتي جحدم والعزية التابعتين للمركز، علي خلفية وقوع مشاجرات بين مسلمين وأقباط بالقريتين. 

وأكد "مالك" أن ماحدث عبارة عن خلافا بين سائقين أحدهما قبطي من قرية العزية ويدعي ناصر جميل جرجس، والآخر مسلم ويدعي سيد أحمد من قرية جحدم، بسبب أسبقية المرور بسيارتهما في إحدي شوارع قرية العزية، وليس هناك أي نوع من الفتنة الطائفية في الأمر، حيث تم الصلح بين الطرفين في وجود الشرطة، التي قامت بتهدئة الأجواء بوجود كبار عائلات القريتين. 

هذا وقد نفي أيضا القمص ويصا متياس، راعي كنيسة العذراء للأقباط الأرثوذكس بقرية العزية التابعة لمركز منفلوط بأسيوط وجود أي حالة احتقان طائفي بالقرية أو مع قرية جحدم، وذلك على خلفية نشوب مشاجرة بين أقباط ومسلمين اليوم بين شباب القريتن. 

وقال "متياس" إن الأمور طبيعة بالقرية، وليس هناك مايعكر صفوها، ولم تتأثر القرية بأحداث إمبابة، مشيرا إلي أن العلاقات بين أهالي القريتين يسودها الحب والسلام، مشيرا إلي أن ماحدث لايعدو كونه خلاف بسيط بين شباب القريتين بسبب تشاجر سائقين مع بعضهما، دون أن يكون الدين طرفا في الموضوع.*
http://gate.ahram.org.eg/NewsContent/5/35/68664/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%B8%D8%A7%D8%AA/%D8%A3%D8%AE%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%88%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B1/%D8%A3%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%88%D8%B7-%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B2%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%8A%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A-%D9%88%D8%AC%D9%88%D8%AF-%D8%A7%D8%AD%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%B7%D8%A7%D8%A6%D9%81%D9%8A-%D9%85%D8%B9-%D8%AC%D8%AD%D8%AF%D9%85.aspx


----------



## العروة الوثقى (9 مايو 2011)

واهدى كل ضال

جميل الدعاء.. يا سامرية

نتمنى الخير لمصر كلها ..

AHMED


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2011)

العروة الوثقى قال:


> واهدى كل ضال
> 
> جميل الدعاء.. يا سامرية
> 
> ...


*الضال كل من يترك ربه ويعث فى الدنيا ارهابا
والخير لن يعود لمصر
مادام المجارى طفحت بالسلفيين
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2011)

*الدور جاى جاى
المهم نكون مستعدين​*


----------

